# Trickee's Ongoing Life Journal



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

*I'm creating this journal to discuss or talk about everyday things that happen with Trickee. I couldn't find a right spot in his training journal or picture journal. I decided to add this as a third journal to kind of be an update to see what has been happening. (You can move this if you please)*. 

*- Update - *

Recently Trickee has been settling into his new cage. He has also gotten used to sleeping in his old one to. Most of the problems I have with Trickee is him running or flying out of the cage. I haven't created and ladder or system for him to get back up, so he depends on me to be there to help him. Otherwise he seems to be settling in fine. I've also over the past week have been adding a few things to make it look better and also to make sure he isn't bored. I have toys outside of his cage to. Like his ball and a few other things that he likes to chew on.

* - Cage Contents -*

Right now I have a little but enough to keep him busy. But, he doesn't ever get bored anyways. Apparently staring at the wall is like watching tv for him. I have two ladders that come from both sides for him to crawl up and down. He however decided that the one next to his food bowl is his favorite spot. Mostly because it's higher up and he can easily reach over to eat. He has 1 wooden perch which helps him get to his water. He gets water from his water bottle which I change everyday or even every feeding period. I use bottle water because I prefer it over the sink water. I also have tons of it so why not. He just has a normal food bowl with a small perch on it that he sometimes sits on for a while. At the top of the cage there is a small swing that he likes to climb up to and take naps on. Another thing is the string that is hanging from his cage which is a shoe lace. I take it out whenever I leave or am not supervising because I've heard too much of budgies eating cotton or plastic and getting an infected crop. So I don't trust him since I've watched him tear one apart before. There is also millet strapped with velcro over his bowl (to prevent mess). I have also been given a seed net but don't like the idea of it. It's big and scary and would make moving in for him a bad experience. I decided that cleaning it would be more better than making him feel in danger. The reason why I say that is because he is afraid of anything cotton wise. Such as rags, towels, and blankets unless they are there to cover his cage. I also believe he would eat the net too since he likes hanging out around the cage. He also has a weird thing where he likes to face the wall now. As I said above he acts like the wall is a tv. I've tried to add toys to the front and had no luck.










*- Cleaning Cage - *

I've decided a method on cleaning his cage. It sounds complicated but the only bad part is the standing and scrubbing for about an hour.

[1] I take him and put him somewhere such as on the sink counter or on the shower bar (because he likes to watch from there).

[2] I take apart the cage and normally just take the rack I think you would call it grate. The bottom thing you pull out that you put papers on. Also if the complete bottom of the cage is dirty I clean it, otherwise I just leave it. And normally the cage sides and top I rarely clean because It's mostly a waste of time.

[3] I take all the toys and perches and get super hot water and let them soak for a while. Then I take the bigger pieces and soak them in hot water in the bathtub. (This happens after I get all the poop off)

[4] I scrub the toys and perches with dish soap using a tooth brush and rinse them well. Then I leave them out to dry.

[5] I take the bigger pieces and use dish soap and scrub them with a rag since a toothbrush is way too small. Then I rinse them and dry them well.

After all of that is done I piece it back together and then return him back. But in this case I had to refill his food and water. Plus add my made up food containers that I have so he gets food even if I'm in a hurry and can't get out food.

Food Containers










*- Human Food -*

I think this topic is controversial about giving birds human food. I do however but in the most tiniest bits. I barely ever do it either because most of the food I eat isn't safe for birds (Garlic, onions, and other stuff). He however does get little pieces of bread or types of doughy things. Such as if I get a sandwich. I will give him a tiny piece of bread to eat. He doesn't eat much though because he doesn't get the concept. He eats it like a seed and spins it in his mouth and then realizes it doesn't work and drops it. He did the same thing with leafy veggies until he just start chewing and then swallowing them. He does seem interested in some of the things I eat though. A few months ago he smelled the burrito I made and ran over and tried taking the whole thing (I have no idea why). He only made it away with a piece of the tortilla though. I never feed him any high sugar foods or anything with salt. Mostly just grains like bread or fruits and veggies. I do however have a question about potatoes. I have a ton and have no idea if I should feed him a bit or not. I looked it up and it said only about sweet potatoes.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Trickee is a very lucky little budgie who is obviously loved very much and extremely well taken care of. Well done!! I’m glad he’s settling into his new, bigger cage. Do you have any budgie safe natural small branches around that you could even use temporarily until you get some ‘proper’ natural perches? You can gather and wash some branches and just wedge them between the cage bars. Just be sure they’ve not been sprayed with any pesticides. I made all my own perches from branches in my yard. As you mentioned Trickee likes being high up, just like almost all budgies do as it makes them feel safer and they can see what’s going on around them, so see if you can put some perches up high in the cage for him. You can also make your own toys from things you find around the house. Again, just check to make sure they’re safe for Trickee. 

Keep up the great work and I hope you’ll share some pics of sweet Trickee soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Trickee is a very lucky little budgie who is obviously loved very much and extremely well taken care of. Well done!! I'm glad he's settling into his new, bigger cage. Do you have any budgie safe natural small branches around that you could even use temporarily until you get some 'proper' natural perches? You can gather and wash some branches and just wedge them between the cage bars. Just be sure they've not been sprayed with any pesticides. I made all my own perches from branches in my yard. As you mentioned Trickee likes being high up, just like almost all budgies do as it makes them feel safer and they can see what's going on around them, so see if you can put some perches up high in the cage for him. You can also make your own toys from things you find around the house. Again, just check to make sure they're safe for Trickee.
> 
> Keep up the great work and I hope you'll share some pics of sweet Trickee soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't use branches from outside since I live in a apartment place. Where I live they are very keen on doing the lawns every 3 days and spraying stuff to keep it looking nice. So I wouldn't trust any of the branches outside.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Noxiousted said:


> I can't use branches from outside since I live in a apartment place. Where I live they are very keen on doing the lawns every 3 days and spraying stuff to keep it looking nice. So I wouldn't trust any of the branches outside.


Very wise! The last thing we would want is for Trickee to get sick. I look forward to seeing all the new perches etc. that little Trickee will be getting for Christmas. He's definitely been a very good little bird so I think he'll do very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

*2018 Thanksgiving*

*- Getting Ready -*

I decided to spend Thanksgiving at my uncle's place. They really like when I bring him over since he is peaceful and can be goofy sometimes. I had to decide though because there were kids there. He gets nervous and nippy when people try to get him on their finger or pet him. I decided to take him anyways since we were gonna be gone so long and he would get bored. I got him his food and water and changed the paper towels in his sleeping cage. Since it would be too much to bring his big cage. I covered it with a towel and took him in the car. After he gets in there I turn on the heat and uncover the front and a slight bit in the back. He normally doesn't mind car rides and likes chirping to the music or watching outside the window. I don't put him in the backseat because he would probably get too nervous.

*- Thanksgiving -*

For the most part everything went well and he was not at all nippy or grouchy. I gave him a bit of rolls to eat for a while. He was passed around throughout the family. Most everyone got to hold him. There were a few kids that were very jumpy however. But they still slowly pet him and made sure not to grab him. The funny part is that I placed a cracker down and he started guarding it. Whenever someone tried to grab his cracker he would nip at them or stretch out. Like when they get alert and try to be as tall as they can. We both had fun and he was getting tired. He couldn't keep his eyes open and was trying to look at everyone with one eye. Now he is back at home in his cage taking a nap.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

It sounds like you and Trickee had a great Thanksgiving. Did you get any pics of him with his cracker? I’m glad everyone was gentle with him. Maybe Trickee can be a spokesbudgie for how great budgies are as pets!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> It sounds like you and Trickee had a great Thanksgiving. Did you get any pics of him with his cracker? I'm glad everyone was gentle with him. Maybe Trickee can be a spokesbudgie for how great budgies are as pets!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't get any pictures today. But I'm sure to take some since I have off until Monday


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

*2018 Christmas Beginning*

*- Presents -*

I ordered presents for Trickee 2 weeks ago; however, it has taken a long time for them to arrive. Mostly because of delays and how busy the mail is during Christmas gift shopping time. I finally received all of them two days ago. Most of them are small necessities that I have needed for him. I bought him 5 small items not counting the *BIG* one that will be a very helpful surprise and a fun surprise for him. I also have family members who have told me they were buying for him too. He will probably have a better Christmas than I will. Which doesn't matter because I'm too old for toys and presents. I also bought him a tree that coordinates mine and his favorite color which is a blue and white theme. I have a few pictures to share but once Christmas comes around I will be sure to gather his presents together and show all of you.

Here is a picture of him after he flow onto the tree to explore it 










Here is a close up picture of him on the tree










Here is a picture of him after he came down to check out the presents and chew on the wrapping paper


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Trickee is a very lucky little budgie and he must’ve been a very good boy to be getting so many presents for Christmas. It’s lovely that family members will be giving Trickee Christmas gifts as well. He’s obviously very loved by the whole family. He’s the first budgie I’ve known to even have his very own Christmas tree. Obviously, watch him carefully to make sure he’s not actually eating any of the Christmas tree, the decorations or wrapping paper, but I know you always keep a close eye on him. I look forward to hearing how his Christmas went, seeing all the gifts he received and hopefully also seeing lots of pictures. 

Happy Holidays to you and Trickee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

Blingy said:


> Trickee is a very lucky little budgie and he must've been a very good boy to be getting so many presents for Christmas. It's lovely that family members will be giving Trickee Christmas gifts as well. He's obviously very loved by the whole family. He's the first budgie I've known to even have his very own Christmas tree. Obviously, watch him carefully to make sure he's not actually eating any of the Christmas tree, the decorations or wrapping paper, but I know you always keep a close eye on him. I look forward to hearing how his Christmas went, seeing all the gifts he received and hopefully also seeing lots of pictures.
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and Trickee!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm taking him this weekend to get pictures with Santa. Since PetSmart is doing it for free.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

That’ll be so sweet and what better subject for a Christmas pic then little Trickee. Please post the pics when you get them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

*- Christmas 2018 - *

I really didn't get to get any pictures for Christmas. I am very sure that Trickee had fun though. There was a few visitors and I also took him to see everyone. He likes getting out but is always exhausted when he gets home.

*- Pictures with Santa - *

I took him to get his pictures with Santa. It went way better than I expected. Of course there would be dogs and cats there so I was hoping that he wouldn't try to interact with them. He actually came out of the carrier cage and sat on my shoulder and didn't even pay attention to the dogs or cats that were walking by. He did however go crazy when he saw the budgie cage but he still sat on my shoulder. When he finally went to Santa he got really confused and was staring at him the whole time. The funny part is the Santa had a macaw there and understood birds and was gentle with him.

Here is him with Santa










*- BIG Present and New Pictures - *

I actually opened his presents on Christmas Eve so we could open everything else that we got from different people on Christmas Day. His big present was a playground that I could put next to my desk.

Here is a picture of Trickee eating carrots out of his bowl on his playground










This is him on his playground yesterday










Here is Trickee sitting behind me










Here is him playing with one of the balls I got him for Christmas










*- New Cage Layout -*

I also added more stuff to his cage. A new swing a pedi-perch, new bowls, and his calcium block. Which he probably eats way too much of because he is always over there chewing on it. There is more to add I just wanted small things at first so he wouldn't get too overwhelmed. Also if you look closely you can see him holding onto the side.


----------

